# 2016 DVC Points Charts



## rfc0001 (Dec 29, 2014)

2016 Point Charts have posted:
https://dvcmember.disney.go.com/post/start-planning-your-next-vacation-8469

I've updated my WDW point spreadsheet and PDF. Only changes for WDW resort are slight date changes for seasons. Point values remain the same for all seasons.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 29, 2014)

Aulani had significant changes to the seasons and several individual point changes for rooms types for certain seasons, detailed here:
http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...harts-published-significant-changes-at-aulani


----------



## chriskre (Dec 31, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> Aulani had significant changes to the seasons and several individual point changes for rooms types for certain seasons, detailed here:
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...harts-published-significant-changes-at-aulani



I'm planning an Aulani trip in 2016.  
Hopefully I'll get lucky and get an RCI exchange so I don't have to worry about having enough points.  :ignore:


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 31, 2014)

chriskre said:


> I'm planning an Aulani trip in 2016.
> Hopefully I'll get lucky and get an RCI exchange so I don't have to worry about having enough points. :ignore:


If you are uber flexible on dates, Aulani isn't terribly difficult to get through RCI.  Obviously, set an OGS, and also check the sightings board, and check RCI around 1AM Eastern when there have been Aulani sightings as this is when holds expire.  I've personally seen dozens of Aulani sightings -- you just have to be very flexible on dates as a lot of them are last minute (<1 mos out).


----------

